# Savage Worlds Fantasy over Maptools/Skype.



## death2all (Feb 5, 2009)

I am now recruiting for a new game.

When: Fri after 6pm mountain(-7GMT) or Sat/Sun pretty much anytime. Hopefully the sessions will be 2-4 hours in length. Tell me days and times you will be available and we'll try and get everyone coordinated. Start Date will be as soon as I get enough naive vict...er noble heroes rounded up. Depending on everyone's scheduled we could do 1 night or 2.

Where: Maptools virtual table top. Skype or Ventrillo or some other VoIP for voice chat. I've played in and ran other games over IRC/OpenRPG etc before and would like to try using voice to hopefully speed things up and help things out. Go here http://rptoolstutorials.net/videos/Play ... Start.html for a quick tutorial.

What: Savage Worlds Fantasy! We will start with the Redswamp and Against the orcs adventures to get everyone acquainted with the rules and Maptools(and for more tasty tasty XP!) then move onto the campaign proper, Evernight if enough people have not played it before(don't want to ruin anything) or a home brew. If you have played or read the evernight book hopefully you've forgotten enough stuff to keep it surprising. So no peeking at either of the starting adventures or evernight!
And if you already have read them then please let the others who havent explore the adventure for them selves.

Send me a PM with your info, you can go to Myth-Weavers and make a character sheet then send me a link to it.

If you've never played SW thats ok! This will be my first game with the system too so we can learn together. The most important thing is showing up for the games and not getting distracted.

Post here or PM me if you have any questions, or send an email to death2all (at) gmx.net


----------

